# Anyone's toddler ever sprained an ankle?



## Mickiswing (Apr 10, 2005)

My 3 yr old, Jackson, tripped over a toy on Tuesday and twisted his ankle. I didn't think much of it until he started limping shortly after. It's definitely not broken, and it's just a little swollen. He's still limping on it today, Friday, and he's definitely not avoiding walking on it.

I do worry though, if he's not resting on it, that it will take forever to heal. I asked a friend who is a doctor about it, and he said that unless it's showing signs of stress or he's still limping in a week, not to worry about it.

Does anyone here have any experience with this? I can't keep him off of it, and I don't know that there's anything I can do about it.

TIA
Micki


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

We had a car accident 2 days before my son's 3rd birthday. His only injury was a sprained ankle. It happened when my seat broke and trapped his ankle between my seat and his carseat. I'm a "whole lotta momma" so I was really glad it didn't do more damage. We took him to the doc and were told to let him do what he felt like doing.

His favorite game at that time was to put on a cape, shout,"Super Jake Rescue" and run across the room. He would put on the cape several times a day but when he found that he still couldn't run he would shake his head sadly and take the cape off again.







He wouldn't play Super Jake Rescue until he could run again.

About a week or so later, everything was fine.


----------



## Mickiswing (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks, that's good to know. It's kinda hard watching him hobble around, even if it doesn't seem to bother him too much


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

What about wrapping it in an ace bandage? It might give him the support that his ankle needs to heal quicker, and slightly immobilize it so he doesn't reinjure it playing while it is weak. I don't think you would need to do any more than that, but it might bring some relief to him, as well as protecting it so it can heal.

Bec


----------

